# Need a job too



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>If anyone knows of a position open, I am ACTIVELY searching for a job. I attend the Police Academy M-F 5pm-10pm, so if ANYONE can work with me around this I will talk. 

I have retail and warehouse management experience. Some college. Great with computers (and graphic arts). If someone wants my resume, I will be glad to e-mail it to them.

THANKS

Justin

850-712-6686 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

